# Off again, see ya in a few weeks.......



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

On the ferry tommorrow afternoon, then we have a fairly (read very) loose intinary.
Head down to Lac Du Der near St Dizier for a quick overnight by the lake, maybe stay for a few days, who knows, then down to The Vosges region and see what the snows like, if its good we'll probably stop for a while before heading across to Germany and the Schwarzewald, once again take it as it comes and see how it goes from there.

There again, might change our minds on the ferry and turn right at Calais instead, whatever we do, really looking forward to tommorrow - just have to get one last night shift outta the way first tonight :? .......

See you all in March - behave yerselves and missin' you already :roll: :wink: 

pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Have a great time Pete. Take plenty of pics and notes 

Safe driving.

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

All the best Pete.. safe driving and have fun.. 

Jim :wink:


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Have a great time safe travelling and do not forget the feedback on the satnav and poi.
Ian


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

Happy travels Pete. May the road rise up to greet you!
Slán
Mary and Mike


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Wishing you safe and happy journeys and looking forward to pics on your returm


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

have a great time! will look forward to the photos! 
-H


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Have a great trip Peejay.
Looking forward to reading all about your trip when you get back.

Like to hear more about Lac Du Der near St Dizier.
Safe travelling.
Slán.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Have a good holiday Pete.
Hope you see a few cranes at Le Lac de Der Chantecoq

Hope the snow is where you want it and doesn't interfere with your travelling. Bon Vacance.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Nora+Neil said:


> Like to hear more about Lac Du Der near St Dizier.
> Slán.


Great area for birding.
Especially noted for cranes who overwinter there.
http://www.naturalist.co.uk/reports2001/champagne.php
and
http://www.birdforum.net/thedirectory/showproduct.php?product=823

And from Peejay's pics: http://tinyurl.com/fnuza


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Have a FANTASTIC  time and safe travelling. Hope the winter weather is kind to you.
Bet the night shift will drag 'cause you will be sooooo excited


----------



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

Happy travels Peejay, sounds good to me, go with the flow - you'll have a great time i'm sure. 8)


----------

